# What do you guys think about this sheep "deal"



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok earlier this week I emailed a gal about her PD sheep(she intially emailed me as I had asked about the 2 ram lambs being born) (un reg & we've talked sheep in the past).... She is interested in trading my 4 horn ram lamb & $50 for a November ewe lamb and a 2 horn ram lamb (black/white). DH and I were talking about getting a 2nd ram to 1) breed to our ewe lambs and 2) keep Patch company.  Plus my DH likes the look of a 2 horn ram and I would like to get some black/white into our small flock.  Her lambs sire is really nice looking and the ewe the ram is out of also has nice horns. Plus the sire appears to throw loud lambs. Plus we are wanting to add more ewes. 

Well I had Patch by himself for over a week and he did great, so that doesn't seem to be an issue anymore. So am debating on focusing on my multi horns vs adding 2 horn blood. I'm planning on 6-8 ewes total (we are limited by our 4 acres) so not sure that I "need" 2 rams.... 

Couple other things that have "rubbed" me wrong when talking to this gal 
1. in Jan when I first talked to her she told me the Nov lambs were sold. I would of bought the ewe lamb then.....
2. she constantly refers to the rams as bucks (I know that's minor right?)
3. She has not answered my Q about when she weans her lambs (I've asked 2x) 

BUT I really like her lambs I've seen via photos and PD sheep reg or unreg are not easy to come by around here. She'd like a answer ASAP....but her ram lamb is less than a month and I will not send my ram lamb before he's weaned next month so not sure what the rush is....

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/3624947892.html
here's her ad. it'the ewe is the mostly white one and the boys are the 50/50 ones


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Lambs look healthy to me. #1 & #3 are kind of turn offs...but I wouldn't worry about #2. My neighbor would refer to the rams as bucks. But I think bucks are goats and rams are sheep so I use just rams.

Have you met her before? Seen her stock in person?


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2013)

no I've not met her or seen her stock..... she's about 2 hours away..


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 23, 2013)

IMO you don't need two rams. One less ram is one more ewe.

The buck thing isn't a big deal. I don't have goats and I've caught myself saying it because of this forum. Too many goat people out there.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 23, 2013)

About the buck thing.....I have heard lots of people (and they are mostly long time breeders and/or judges) call male sheep bucks. It's just another term for male.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 23, 2013)

#1..   It may be that this ewe lamb was reserved, sold, retained when you talked to her. Last year I had three babies tied up for someone for nearly three months. She eventually lost her deposit and in resold them. But I had those kids on and off craigslist for months and I'm sure I looked totally sketchy.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yea, I agee. #@!# happens.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> About the buck thing.....I have heard lots of people (and they are mostly long time breeders and/or judges) call male sheep bucks. It's just another term for male.


Good to know people use them.interchangeably i slip up in my speech but when I write or make an ad I try to pay attention....


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2013)

Calling rams bucks is actually very common. My family had 100s of rams and their pen is called the buck pasture. Old school folks tend to call rams bucks..

She may not have an exact time for weaning. Some years we natural wean some years we pull. It really depends


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 23, 2013)

Just food for thought, it can be a good idea to breed 2 horned animals into 4 horned lines sometimes. The gene that causes the multiple horns can also cause defects in the upper eyelid, having a 2 horned ancestor seems to reduce that risk. Plus 4 horns is dominant to 2 horns so even if you bred to him you have a chance of 4 horned lambs.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2013)

Roving Jacobs I did not have a clue about that....I knew entropion was an issue Bc all the reg dq for it.... so much to think about...  
my dh talked about keeping our ram lamb but I have no clue about any rships between the adults so at this time if we get another ram prefer a outside line.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't forget, a ram is half your flock.


----------

